# Too much boat too soon?



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey all,

We have had our S2 7.3 for 2 years and been sailing her regularly. We have been looking for something bigger and have found a really sweet deal on a Hunter 34. Someone has told me that we are moving up in size too fast. We just did the basic keelboat course on a Tartan Ten and had no issues with the size. We have plans to take the basic cruising course on the Hunter when we get it. Are we biting off more than we can chew with the size increase?

Thanks


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

someone lied to you!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I know a few that STARTED with 40+ ft boats. So I doubt going up the amount you are talking about would be bad. Then again, I went combined sailing an 8' pram and paretns 21' trailer sailor, took 20 yrs off, and went right to a 29'ish foot boat. Probably could have gone longer yet, with out missing a beat! 

Marty


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

I started with a CnC 34 and loved it. What a great boat, Man I loved that boat. Ya get my drift

Mitch


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If it feels right, it is right. One thing to remember is that, from a maintenance standpoint, you may have only increased LOA by 30%, but you have increased area by 150%, so bottom painting, topside cleaning, etc, will take longer and require more material. Running rigging is also beefier, longer, and therefore more expensive. From a sailing standpoint, you are gonna love it! longer waterline and more ballast means easier motion and higher speed. Enjoy!!!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Only thing you will notice is that the bow is further away and the weight makes docking a little different. it weights about 4 times the S2. Go for it the hunter 34 is a great boat


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

In the event that this may be a friend, I won't refer to them as a moron, but they are misleading you.

It's up to you as to whether or not you are ready. In three years we moved from a 26 footer, to a 31 footer, to a 36 footer, and we never looked back.

If you are sure as to your goals and what you ultimately want, then you are on track.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

bljones said:


> If it feels right, it is right. One thing to remember is that, from a maintenance standpoint, you may have only increased LOA by 30%, but you have increased area by 150%, so bottom painting, topside cleaning, etc, will take longer and require more material. Running rigging is also beefier, longer, and therefore more expensive. From a sailing standpoint, you are gonna love it! longer waterline and more ballast means easier motion and higher speed. Enjoy!!!


Yup. I would be more inclined to worry about the number of boat systems than the additional length. However, you already have 2 years ownership experience, so this may not be as big a jump as your "adviser" thinks.

Go for it!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been on many different size boats through the year, but these were all owned by others. When I decided to get my own boat, I went straight to a 36 footer. It took me a little while to get used to the size, but now it feels quite comfortable...sometimes now I think I should have gone larger.


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone. I didn't think I would have an issue, just wanted some feedback to be sure. Lets hope she surveys ok!


----------



## b40Ibis (Apr 27, 2011)

I went from a Hobie 17 to a Hinckley b40. I didn't want to dick around with every boat in between. I knew I always wanted a b40 So I just held out until the time was right. The Biggest difference it that take offs and landings are a bit different between the two boats. I mean docking. It will take time to learn the new new boat as far as docking. I have had the b40 about 6 months and feel very comfy docking now. Except for that one time I hit the piling with the flag pole trying to back in, she don't back well. Broke the staff but glued it back together. Then there was the time I forgot to uncleat the the spring line leaving the dock!, That was embarrassing...


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

b40Ibis said:


> I went from a Hobie 17 to a Hinckley b40. I didn't want to dick around with every boat in between. I knew I always wanted a b40 So I just held out until the time was right.


That is the main reason we are just going for the 34, why buy a 27 or 30 now only to be selling and looking for a 34 or so in a couple years.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I listened to others and bought a hunter 23, within a year I bought the Oday 30, Not quite large enough for live aboard should I someday but my sights and heart are set on a 36 or larger if I'm ever able to break the ties to house ownership.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

jetdrvr393 said:


> That is the main reason we are just going for the 34, why buy a 27 or 30 now only to be selling and looking for a 34 or so in a couple years.


Likewise, if you can date Bo Derek, why would you want date the ugly ones. Make no sense. 

http://hairstyleschat.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/white-women-micro-braids-bo-derek-1.jpg

Yeap, I am shallow and a pig :laugher


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Take the Hunter 34 for sailing, it will sail very differently than your curtesy boat. Since you took a course in a T10, guess you are in Great Lakes area. why not a T10 ?


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Right on about the Great Lakes, (Erie) we loved the T10 but it does not have the cabin we are looking for. We want to be able to comfortably weekend on the boat with a child and the admiral didn't like the size of the interior.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Went from a 20' to a 37'...as pointed out, the additional cost of everything related is/was the biggest concern for us.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah - the T10's 'porta potty' ( aka bucket w/ Lid ) isn't what Flag Officers want.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

jetdrvr393 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I didn't think I would have an issue, just wanted some feedback to be sure. Lets hope she surveys ok!


So have you done the survey? What's the verdict?


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

I once was told that's it's never too big.....


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

The veridct?? Well, when I told the seller that I wanted a survey and then to launch the boat and do a sea trial prior to the purchase he told me that he was no longer selling the boat. I do however see it still for sale as well as listed on a new website.... I am going to create a beware thread to warn anyone else of this clown. Not sure what he's hiding but I'd hate to find out the hard way.


----------



## endoit (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry, it often works out for the best. It is possible the seller does not want to spend any additional fees on the boat. See trials usually require put in and take out fees plus a captain if seller does not want to go out. Where I purchased my boat in Annapolis it was $600-800 easy with no guarantee that you will purchase the boat. My seller was eager since the boat sat on hard for a long time and yard fees were eating her up. as per size of the boat I took ASA101 and 3 outings on friends boats and plunged into a Bristol 35.5. Went out on it 2-3 times with friends with experience and now I am comfortable. Still learning each time I go out but the boat is solid and I need not to look for another boat for quite a while if ever. Have gone out about 20 times since last July and love it. Go for it.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

jetdrvr393 said:


> The veridct?? Well, when I told the seller that I wanted a survey and then to launch the boat and do a sea trial prior to the purchase he told me that he was no longer selling the boat. I do however see it still for sale as well as listed on a new website.... I am going to create a beware thread to warn anyone else of this clown. Not sure what he's hiding but I'd hate to find out the hard way.


Sorry it didn't work out. I agree that if the seller isn't willing to have a sea trial (around here the buyer pays for the expenses) then it is a huge red flag.

Good luck looking.

Dave


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Sounds like Jealousy to me!


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

treilley said:


> Sounds like Jealousy to me!


Who is jealous of what?


----------



## jlprice (Mar 30, 2002)

We went from a 17' dinghy to a 1975, 38' CnC. Started out looking for something about 32-34' but ran into the 38 and fell in love. We're very glad we got the 38; we love the way it handles and the extra room. Two thumbs up from the admiral. 

Think through your maneuvers before doing them. The bigger boat needs a little more room. 

There's a ton of good used boats out there - another one will come along. 

L. Erie boater too.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

There's no "too big" until you hit fitty. But then, of course, you have dudes like Bene505 who singles that monster like a rockstar.

Go big. Go comfy. Go fun. Go smart. Dinghies are for suckas.


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

We closed yesterday on a nice Catalina 30. Thanks all for your advice!


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

overbored said:


> Only thing you will notice is that the bow is further away and the weight makes docking a little different. it weights about 4 times the S2. Go for it the hunter 34 is a great boat


Why not a Catlina 34? Just askin'...


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

We would love a 34, just couldn't find one in our price range.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Well congrats on the new-to-you 30! Oh...wait.....pics or it didn't happen rule most definitely applies here. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

jetdrvr393 said:


> We closed yesterday on a nice Catalina 30. Thanks all for your advice!


We like the 30 also. Can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## EGLLaw (Apr 21, 2009)

I love my Catalina 30. As you probably already know, there is a wealth of internet information on this "classic plastic" production boat. It was my "first" boat (still is, I just haven't found my next one yet). When I first started looking at boats, I thought it might be best to start small and work my way up as I became more experienced. However, my sailing instructor offered the advice of "go as big as you can afford."


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

*New Boat!*










Here she is!


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Since I have the attention of a couple C-30 owners would anyone care to share your jiffy reefing set up?


----------



## capngil (Oct 20, 2009)

May have gotten a bit late but my opinion is if you have to as there is a concern. Ask three sailors any question ad you will five answers.... all of which each will swear is correct. Know you capabilities and remain with them.... remember you will out on your boat alone (mostly) responsible for all souls aboard and where will the opinions then.

By the way my first sailboat is a 68ft John Alden.... Project boat at first but many mile under her keel since owning her.


----------



## PJFORD (Aug 11, 2011)

If you enjoy the limited range of a keelboat (weight and all) as i did for the 10 years i sailed my c&c 27, go as big as you like or can handle, life is short! On the other hand there is the axiom that a boats use is inversely proportionate to her size.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Jet-

The C-30 came in many different flavors, what kind did you get? Standard rig or tall mast? Shoal keel, fin keel or wing keel?

She do look good. 

I really don't understand people who insist on these extremely small, incremental jumps. Adding 2' and 1000 lbs does not significantly change the sailing equation. In today's poor selling boat market, it's simply a huge waste of money to make 2 foot size jumps. You're never going to get your money back when you go to sell. The only reason I restricted myself to 30' is because I want to be able to singlehand easily, and I need to be able to afford the maintenance.

Learn how to sail on something cheap and small, then make the jump to your "forever boat".


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Now THAT is a nice looking boat!


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

tomperanteau said:


> Now THAT is a nice looking boat!


Thanks!


----------



## CraigCS27 (Aug 8, 2011)

jetdrvr393 said:


> Here she is!


Very Nice! I like!

(post 7/10)


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a real beaut, Jet. And, it looks like the Admiral is in love with it which is a HUGE bonus. About the only time anyone will give you the "that's probably too big for you" advice is when their's is smaller, lol.
As to the Lazy Jacks, I don't have them, but in the picture, it looks as if you do. Is there an issue with them?


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

emoney said:


> That's a real beaut, Jet. And, it looks like the Admiral is in love with it which is a HUGE bonus. About the only time anyone will give you the "that's probably too big for you" advice is when their's is smaller, lol.
> As to the Lazy Jacks, I don't have them, but in the picture, it looks as if you do. Is there an issue with them?


Thanks all, yeah the admiral loves her, major bonus. Yeah she has lazy jacks courtesy of the PO. I'm not sure how I feel about them yet, I've never had them before. So far I'm not crazy about them, the main has a tendency to hang up on them when going up. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Usually they are rigged to be either "up" or "down", meaning you should be able to collapse them when raising the main so they're not in the way.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

jetdrvr393 said:


> Thanks all, yeah the admiral loves her, major bonus. Yeah she has lazy jacks courtesy of the PO. I'm not sure how I feel about them yet, I've never had them before. So far I'm not crazy about them, the main has a tendency to hang up on them when going up. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not.


I think that you will really like the lazy jacks once you get used to them. Depending on how they are rigged, sometimes the aft edge of one of the upper battens can get hung up on the aft-most lazy-jack line when you raise the sail. This can be overcome by making sure you are dead into the wind when you raise the main. I had the same issue on my former C36.

Once way to help resolve it if it continues to be a problem is to modify your lazy jacks to use three lines to the boom instead of the two you have.

Very nice boat. Congratulations.

Dave


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

dhays said:


> I think that you will really like the lazy jacks once you get used to them. Depending on how they are rigged, sometimes the aft edge of one of the upper battens can get hung up on the aft-most lazy-jack line when you raise the sail. This can be overcome by making sure you are dead into the wind when you raise the main. I had the same issue on my former C36.
> 
> Once way to help resolve it if it continues to be a problem is to modify your lazy jacks to use three lines to the boom instead of the two you have.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found and downloaded the Harken manual for them, I will try some adjustments, I think they are a bit to tight right now.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jetdrvr393 said:


> We closed yesterday on a nice Catalina 30. Thanks all for your advice!


YAY!

ahem.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Big hug. My sentiments exactly. 



jetdrvr393 said:


> Here she is!


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations, jet. Very nice looking boat. I also have a Cat 30 and love it. I had a 19' Flying Scot before jumping up and it doesn't take long to get used to the size and weight. I assume you are in the Cleveland area? My boat is docked in Sandusky and I notice that you don't have a dodger or bimini. I am currently installing a bimini to go along with the dodger that was on the boat when I bought it 5 years ago. If you would like some pictures of how it looks, send me a pm and I'll forward some on to you. Good luck!


----------



## mondofromredondo (Nov 25, 2008)

*dont believe them*

I went from a 10 foot dingy to a 34' sailboat. No problem. Its not rocket science

Keith


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrates Jet. Cal 30 is a very nice boat. The Wife and I have our looking list this weekend and nothing is under 32'. If its in your budget, go big or go home in this market.
And yes this will be our first sail boat as well.


----------



## Ziaduck (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a great looking boat!


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks all, we got her home yesterday. 70nm in 13hrs.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats Jet..Enjoy her

YOou love the jacks once you rig them to be out of the way when raising the main.

Dave


----------



## veprjack (Jun 10, 2011)

From one new owner to another - CONGRATS! I looked at Cats and they are GREAT boats. When I stepped on my Pearson, I knew it was the one for me - personal choice only, and would have been very happy with a Cat! 

Best of luck,
Jack


----------



## Grand River Raider (Jul 19, 2011)

*Nice Boat*

Congrats Jet, a fine looking vessel! I too am from NE Ohio on Lake Erie and I'm on the hunt for my first boat. Had similar questions about boat length and have received the same advice you got here. Took ASA 101, 103, and 104 on a 43' Dufour Gibsea (ridiculous...boat was so big it had two wheels)...amazing how it changes your perspective on what is a big boat.

Best of luck with her.


----------



## jetdrvr393 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck on your search for a boat. There are a lot of great used boats out there.


----------



## elgo (Sep 5, 2011)

I started with a Rasmus35 and my wife and I had a great time learning in the Columbia River Gorge. We now have a Pearson 422.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats on you new boat. You probably already know but its one of the most popular designs ever. I know you're gonna enjoy it. 

If it hasn't already been mentioned, it will no doubt be worth the cost to consider membership in the Catalina 30 Owners group. I've found the C36 group to be a great resource (the C34 guys are great also). In addition to access to a vast amount of type specific info there is a Quarterly print magazine with sections for all the different designs. 

Catalina also provides great support even to those of us buying older Catalina's.


----------



## byrsch (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats on the boat, want to second midlifesailor's suggestion about joining the owner's group. I've joined owner's groups for the three boats I have owned and got a lot of excellent advice and information from them. A definite plus when having problems being able to talk to someone that has been there and done it before you.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Lazy jacks are a pain on the way up, but a real pleasure on the way down. I made mine a wee bit longer, so I could tie them to the shrouds down, and out of the way. I just get use to taking the extra minute to set the main. Nice clean looking boat, and lots of room down below....ENJOY.....*i2f*


----------

